# Europaweites Setzkescherverbot



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Fachzeitschrift (NuR 2014, 36) "Natur und Recht" fordert die Richterin Kathrin Bünnigmann (Richterin Landgericht Dortmund) sowohl das deutschlandweite Verbot von Setzkeschern wie auch Initiativen, um das europaweit verbieten zu lassen.

Es würde politischer Handlungsbedarf bestehen, auf nationaler wie europäischer Ebene, da nicht einmal deutschlandweit einheitlich gegen Setzkescher entschieden werden würde und Landesgesetze "uneinheitlich und teilweise weniger restriktiv als das Bundesgesetz" (TSG) wären.

Grundlage laut Artikel ist dafür, gegen aktuelle Forschungen (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187), dass sie Fischen grundsätzlich ein Schmerz- und Leidempfinden attestiert ("zunächst ist davon auszugehen, dass Fische sowohl schmerz- als auch leidensfähig sind") und Angeln eh nur zur Hege und Verwertung im Sinne des TSG möglich wäre in ihren Augen..

Explizit wendet sie sich dabei gegen Setzkescherverwendung bei Wettangeln und zur "Lebendkühlung" (bedeutet: "frischhalten" durch Lebendhälterung statt Kühltasche bei Verwertung z. B.) .

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der Bundesverband der organisierten Angelfischer (DAFV) dazu im Sinne der Angler oder Angelns Stellung beziehen wird  - Oder überhaupt Kenntnis von diesem Artikel hat. Oder die Gefahren einer solchen Sichtweise wie von der Richterin für das Angeln allgemein überhaupt erkennen kann..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

PS:
Wenn die wüsste, was Karpfensäcke sind, würde sie wohl komplett abdrehen ;-)


----------



## Tschwoik (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Die sollen doch einfach mal die Angler in ruhe lassen!
:r
Es gibt andere schlimme sachen,gegen das sie kämpfen sollen!!


----------



## silversurfer81 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Tschwoik schrieb:


> Die sollen doch einfach mal die Angler in ruhe lassen!
> :r
> Es gibt andere schlimme sachen,gegen das sie kämpfen sollen!!



Aber keine leichteren Opfer ohne Lobby #q

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## hansszwen (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wenn die wüsste, was Karpfensäcke sind, würde sie wohl komplett abdrehen ;-)



Hoffentlich macht man die Richterin  schlau nicht. 

Gruß Hans


----------



## WurstBoy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Da es bekanntlich keinerlei Wettangeln, lediglich Hegeangeln gibt in Deutschland und das Gesamtgewicht auf 7,5Kg in einer 3,5 x 0,50 m Setzkescher geregelt ist, duerfte die Dame hierzulande wenig Zuspruch finden.

Im EU-Umland dagegen wo den gehaessigen Spruch "bagging up" die Auffuellung von Setzkeschern bedeutet und bei Wettangeln weitverbreitet ist, bin selbst ich dafuer dass etwas mehr Vernunft in die Regeln einberufen wird.

Neulich hat eine commercial fishery in England die Regeln sogar angepasst und einen Limit von 60 Pfund gesetzt.  Zwischen 61 und 80 Pfund wird nicht bewertet - sprich Max 60 Pfund - wird ueber 80 Pfund im Netz gewogen, wird die Gesamtergebnis gestrichen!

http://www.matchfishingmagazine.com/news/item/1909-white-acres-bans-fluorescent-feed-baits


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Es geht aber das ums grundsätzliche Verbot vom Setzkeschergebrauch.

Explizit aufgeführt wurde als "Negativbeispiel" eben Wettfischen (was es hierzulande natürlich gibt, es wird nur geheuchelt), und genauso negativ die "Lebendkühlung" auch bei Verwertung...

Und natürlich wird die Zuspruch finden - den sucht sie ja nicht bei Anglern, da brauchste keine Angst haben..

Und die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie wird ihr da genauso recht geben wie in der Vergangenheit der VDSF und nun wohl nachfolgend der DAFV genauso..


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Und was sagen die Briten dazu? Obwohl es für die dann wahrscheinlich wieder eine Sonderregelung geben wird...


----------



## Surf (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Naja ich muss/ darf mich wöchentlich mit juristischen Zeitschriften auseinander setzen. Da jagt zum Teil eine "tolle" Idee die andere. Es herrscht ein ziemlicher Publizierungungswahn unter Juristen,  Urheberrecht ist z.b. ziemlich "hip" zur Zeit und wenn da gleich alles Umgesetzt würde wäre aber was los - so gut wie manches auch auf den ersten Blick scheint. Wenn man dann von manchen "Experten" mal den Hintergrund checkt wird häufig sehr schnell klar, das sie sich fern ab ihres Fachs befinden, sprich es wird viel geschrieben nach dem keiner gefragt hat, in der Vita sieht es aber immer mega wichtig aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Surf schrieb:


> Naja ich muss/ darf mich wöchentlich mit juristischen Zeitschriften auseinander setzen. .


Beileid........


----------



## XxBenexX (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Hallo zusammen,

Zu meiner persönlichen Meinung gesagt : ich glaube nicht das etwas in der Art zum tragen kommt, wie lang wird jetzt schon über ein generelles Verbot Diskutiert? Seid mitte der 90er.

Desweiteren entsinne ich mich gelesen zu haben das es zu einigen Gerichtsurteilen auch Gutachten gibt in denen ganz Klar geschrieben steht, Fische die Gehältert wurden hatten bei richtiger Anwendung des Keschers nicht mehr Stress als ohnehin durch den Drill. Desweiteren zeigten die Fische nach einer Hälterungszeit von 8 Std. Zwei Tage nach freilassen wieder absolutes Normalverhalten.

Leider finde ich den Bericht gerad nicht.


Gruß Bene


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Wegen der Urteile die Du angesprochen hast, will die Dame ja genau die Gesetze strenger machen und Setzkescher ganz verbieten lasen - weil ihr diese weichen Urteile nicht passen.

Eben weil die Fische (sie bezieht sich genau auf das Gutachten) eben 8 Stunden "leiden" würden...


----------



## XxBenexX (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

http://www.agsb.net/Setzkescher%20ja%20oder%20nein.pdf

Aber im Gutachten steht alles in allem das es unbedenklich einzustufen ist oder lese ich es mir zu positiv? Unter Punkt 4.

Gruß Bene


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Du begreifst nicht, um was es geht:
Weil Fische mindestens 8 Stunden" leiden" (weil eben im Setzkescher, dazu führt sie andere, Uraltgutachten an)´und erst danach sich wieder "normal" verhalten, muss eben der Setzkescher komplett verboten werden - der ist das Gutachten latte, die sucht sich nur die passenden Teile raus.

Wenn das Gesetz in ihrem Sinne geändert ist, kannst Du Dir mit den Gutachten eh Dein Hinterteil abwischen - dann ists eben Gesetz..


----------



## XxBenexX (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ja gut das stimmt, denoch glaube ich nicht das es kommt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen der Urteile die Du angesprochen hast, will die Dame ja genau die Gesetze strenger machen und Setzkescher ganz verbieten lasen - weil ihr diese weichen Urteile nicht passen.
> 
> Eben weil die Fische (sie bezieht sich genau auf das Gutachten) eben 8 Stunden "leiden" würden...



Das ist 'ne Richterin von 'nem Landgericht der ein Furz in's Hirn gefahren ist, die kann erst einmal viel wollen. Ich würde das nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Die Lobby die ständig gefordert wird, kann nur durch eine kontinuierliche Stärkung der Angel-Industrie entstehen. Erst nachdem der wirtschaftliche Faktor als lohnenswert erachtet wird, Firmen fest etabliert sind und die Angelei instrumentalisieren, um auf lange Sicht Profit machen zu können, werden sie uns, ihre Einnahmequelle, schützen.



Du hast aber auch paar schöne Vorstellungen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist 'ne Richterin von 'nem Landgericht der ein Furz in's Hirn gefahren ist, die kann erst einmal viel wollen. Ich würde das nicht überbewerten.


Stimmt - dank unserer Verbände wurde ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten nix schlimmer für Angler.

Und zu vernehmen sind eben keine Stellungnahmen der DAFV-Verbände, sondern die dieser Richterin.....

Wird also schon alles werden........


----------



## Dxrxnxr (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und was sagen die Briten dazu? Obwohl es für die dann wahrscheinlich wieder eine Sonderregelung geben wird...


 
 Die Briten scheixxen was auf Brüssel, die EU oder sonst was.
 Die haben ihre Währung behalten und werden auch ihren Setzkescher nicht hergeben.


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

ich freue mich schon darauf wenn sie den Fischern ihre Netzsäcke und Reusen verbieten wollen. Ist ja im Endefekt auch nichts anderes....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

aber gewerblich - sinnvoller Grund..

Den sie Anglern ja abspricht, weil die ohne Aufwand auch Kühltaschen benutzen könnten ...


----------



## zokker (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Naja, ich würde gerne auf den setzkescher verzichten, wenn man dann auch den fischern die reusen verbieten würde.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zu vernehmen sind eben keine Stellungnahmen der DAFV-Verbände, sondern die dieser Richterin.....



Zu vernehmen ist diesbezüglich erst einmal gar nichts, außer einer Posse aus einer Hinterhofgazette, die du hier publik gemacht hast. Inwieweit da jetzt aus einem Furz ein Fackelzug gemacht wird, bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ist ein juristisches Fachblatt, der Artikel wurde in NRW auch schon an LANUV, Ministerien etc. verschickt.
Remmel (der in NRW zuständige grüne Minister) ist ja eh als großer "Freund" der Angler und Jäger bekannt..


Also nur keine Panik........

Wegsehen hat schon immer genützt......

Bzw. das den kompetenten LV und dem DAFV überlassen - die richten das schon im Sinne der Angler - wie immer...


Oder so............


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ein juristisches Fachblatt, der Artikel wurde in NRW auch schon an LANUV, Ministerien etc. verschickt.
> Remmel (der in NRW zuständige grüne Minister) ist ja eh als großer "Freund" der Angler und Jäger bekannt..
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, was Natur und Recht für eine Nischenzeitschrift des Springer-Verlages ist. Die Auflage ist ein Witz. Auch wenn der Artikel in NRW an Ministerien (an wie viele eigentlich) verschickt wurde, ist das für mich erst einmal überhaupt kein Grund zur Panik. Aber vielleicht sollte man den entsprechenden Landesverband informieren, oder auch den Bundesverband, nur für den Fall, daß im Vorstand keiner ein Natur&Recht-Abo hat.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

editBei 3 GF und 6 Angestellten im BV für ca. 600.000 Euro im Jahr müssen diese "Profis" das doch mitkriegen, oder?

Oder so.........
;-)

Die  werdens schon richten...........

Wie immer....

Oder so...........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Zumindest sollte das denen jemand schicken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Das werden sicher die genauso kompetenten LV machen, die das schon vorliegen haben (mindestens 2 kenn ich schon) - die haben da ja auch so tolle Profis sitzen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ich sehe ein ganz anderes, grundlegendes Problem:

 Wenn Richter an Landesgerichten, die ja durchaus gewichtig und keine "Wald- und Wiesengerichte" sind, die Position vertreten, dass Fische weitestgehend schmerzempfindend sind, wird sich wohl zumindest in Deutschland bzgl. der aktuellen Situation absehbar nicht viel zum Guten ändern ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Schwarzseher...

Wir haben so tolle, kompetente Leute in den Verbänden, die haben auch schon in der Vergangenheit alles Übel von den Anglern und dem Angeln abgehalten..

Das wird schon...

Die wissen schon, was sie (nicht) tun......

Gaaaaaaaanz sicher..................


----------



## Blauzahn (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Na dann Thomas, 
wozu das Thema?

Ist doch alles in Ordnung |wavey:

Zudem frage ich mich, warum es nach dem Setzkescherverbot in etlichen BL aus Schlaudeutschland, im Jahre 2014 noch immer Enklaven gibt, wo dieser nicht verboten ist.
Sind das etwa die viel zitierten Gallier mit dem Zaubertrank ;+
oder doch nur die Schwachmaten, bei denen "die neue Zeit" noch nicht angekommen ist...


----------



## Hajo (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zu vernehmen ist diesbezüglich erst einmal gar nichts, außer einer Posse aus einer Hinterhofgazette, die du hier publik gemacht hast. Inwieweit da jetzt aus einem Furz ein Fackelzug gemacht wird, bleibt abzuwarten...



Denke ich auch. Den meisten Wind machen wir wahrscheinlich gerade selber um das Thema und treten es damit selbst breit. |rolleyes

Gruss Hajo


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundlage laut Artikel ist dafür, gegen aktuelle Forschungen
> Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der Bundesverband der organisierten Angelfischer (DAFV) dazu im Sinne der Angler oder Angelns Stellung beziehen wird  - Oder überhaupt Kenntnis von diesem Artikel hat. Oder die Gefahren einer solchen Sichtweise wie von der Richterin für das Angeln allgemein überhaupt erkennen kann..


...oder der RichterIN einfach zustimmt.

Natürlich ist das erst mal heisse, rektale Luft.
Wieviele Ökoheinis ein solches Statement aber vor sich her tragen werden, kann man sich vorstellen.
Und genügend davon sitzen im EU-Parlament, welches im übrigen demnächst neu gewählt wird.

Danke Thomas, dass du darüber berichtest.
Sonst tut's ja keiner.


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Setzkescher macht meiner Meinung nach in vielen Situationen sogar Sinn . Die Hampelmänner in Deutschland die was zu sagen haben sollen sich lieber wichtigeren dingen witmen , als so vermeintlich schlimmen dingen .


----------



## XxBenexX (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Fakt ist Setzkescher hin Setzkescher her, wie schon angesprochen es gibt wichtigere Dinge die gesetzlich zu regeln währen.

Fakt ist aber auch seid dem "Verbot" der Wettfischerei bzw des Hälterns wird nicht weniger gefischt.... Nur wird dem Gewässer mehr Fisch entnommen, und ob der einer ordentlichen Verwertung zugeführt wurde bleibt mal dahingestellt. Ebenso wie sich die Entnahme auf den Bestand auswirkt...


----------



## Petterson (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch seid dem "Verbot" der Wettfischerei bzw des Hälterns wird nicht weniger gefischt.... Nur wird dem Gewässer mehr Fisch entnommen, und ob der einer ordentlichen Verwertung zugeführt wurde bleibt mal dahingestellt.



Ob ein im Hochsommer frühmorgens gefangener Fisch abends nach einem ganztägigen Angeltrip ohne Setztkescher noch ordentlich und sinnvoll verwertet werden kann...vielleicht als Surström (oder wie der schwedische Gammelfisch heißt). Einer einfachen Kühltasche traue ich eine solche Leistung jedenfalls nicht zu, es sei denn....ich hätte einen ganzen Kühlwagen voller Kühlakkus mit. So gesehen ist eine ordentliche Hälterung (also Lebendhälterung!) eigentlich Voraussetzung, die Angelfischerei ordentlich im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes (und der damit verbundenen sinnvollen Verwertung) ausüben zu können. Tja, Frau Richterin, Ihre Überlegungen führen dann wohl eher dazu, dass Fische statt frisch verspeist doch besser nutzlos weggeworfen werden müssen....oder eben zu heftigem Erbrechen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Naja, man kann ja nen Gaskühlschrank mit ans Gewässer führen.  :q
Nur wird dies wohl als Camping durchgehen.  
Also im Sommer gar net mehr Angeln. 

Zur Richterin:

Dauernd lese ich in der örtlichen Zeitung wie überlastet unsere Dortmunder Gerichte sind.
Scheint wohl eine Ente zu sein.


Freiheit für die Meerschweinchen!


----------



## Ghostrider (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Solange der Frau Richterin ihr Schweineschnitzel (falls sie nicht eher auf eu-legitimiertes Spritzgrünzeug steht) schmeckt, das womöglich vorher 8 Stunden im Sommer per Lkw in engen Boxen durch Deutschland gefahren wurde, ist doch alles gut...


----------



## Pennywise (22. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Naja, da wir ja mit der nicht angelnden Päsidentin des DAFV - Frau Dr. Happach Kasan - eine kompetente Vertretung der (organiserten) Anglerschaft haben (wurde ja auf der letzten HV durch die LV bestätigt) wird die gute Dame sicherlich alles dafür geben sich ein zu setzen und uns (organisierte) Angler im Sinne der Demokratie zu vetreten....

Was regt ihr Euch also auf? Der Verband incl. der Landesverbände steht hinter dem was ihr wollt zumal ihr alle durch Leute vertreten werdet die nur so von Kompetenz strotzden da sie (zumindest unsere Präsidentin) ja nicht angeln - deswegen und nur deswegen - ist die gute Frau so kompetent und weiss was die Leute die sie Vertritt wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, dass du darüber berichtest.
> Sonst tut's ja keiner.


Die hatten im VDSF/DAV/DAFV schon immer Wichtigeres zu tun, als Angler zu informieren, ebenso in den LV.

Wir tun daher, was wir können, dass Angler wenigstens die Chance haben, überhaupt was mitzukriegen..

Danke fürs Lob..


----------



## BERND2000 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Die Frage ist doch, ob der Setzkescher überhaupt das ist, was wirklich als "böse" gemeint ist.
 Man will mal wieder ein Werkzeug verbieten, weil man so hofft auch die Handlungen zu vermeiden.

 Gemeint ist doch wieder, das man unsinnige Lebendhälterung vermeiden möchte.
 Und eben gar keinen Sinn, in der Lebendhälterung sieht.

 Weil man Wettfischen, C&R, Umsetzen oder Lebende Köfis halt meist als unsinnig oder verboten hält, erübrigt es sich dann über so etwas wie Setzkescher bei richtiger Verwendung überhaupt nachzudenken.

 Das man so auch den Fang frischhalten kann, wird wohl als Nebensache betrachten , die man auch anders lösen kann.

 Aber all das sind tierschutzrechtliche Gedanken.
 Unsere Nachbarländer werden solchen Gedankengänge wohl schmunzelnd als "typisch deutsch" ablehnen.

 Ein Engländer sagte mir mal auf die Frage warum er jahrelang nur im Urlaub in seiner Heimat angle: Er sei Sportangler aber doch kein Fischer, wolle er Fisch essen, dann kauft man so etwas doch im Supermarkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Gut erkannt Bernd, mal sehen, wann das Verbandler auch merken...

Dass es eben NICHT um den Setzkescher als solches geht!!

Sondern gegen Angler und das Angeln GRUNDSÄTZLICH als solches!!

Und wann die Verbandler dann anfangen, auch mal zu handeln..

Wahrscheinlich wollen sies aber in dem Fall hier machen, wie bei PETA auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte das denen jemand schicken...



Keine Sorge, Sten.
Auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben, die lesen alle hier heimlich mit.
Nur wenn sie mal wieder nix getan haben und dann die Kuh ins Wasser gefallen ist, haben sie natürlich von nix was gewusst.:m


----------



## Sharpo (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Hier mal ein Auszug:

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10357-014-2610-y#page-1

Eine geschätzte juristische Fachzeitschrift.


----------



## bacalo (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Danke dir#6.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Zum Glück hat das ja nicht diese Richterin zu entscheiden und schon gar nicht zu Bestimmen. Aber es zeigt das auch Richter und andere Personen, die eigentlich Objektiv und Wertfrei Urteilen sollen eben nicht Objektiv und Wertefrei sind, sondern auch nur Menschen mit eigenen Meinungen und Ansichten, die eben nicht mit den Unsrigen und schon gar nicht mit meinen Ansichten über einstimmen müssen. Sie darf halt in wie in diesem Fall auch alles mögliche Fordern, zu entscheiden haben andere. Und hoffentlich Menschen mit Sachverstand.:m


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ich sehe das ganze zwar im moment auch nicht so eng - aber wir sollten uns nix vormachen, dass ein nicht kleiner Teil unserer Gesellschaft auf den momentan trendigen Vegan-Trend usw. abfährt....


Die Politik folgt der Herde um weiter auf Stimmungsmache zu machen.... Support brauchen wir da nicht zu erwarten....


----------



## Surf (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

http://link.springer.com/journal/10357/36/3/page/1
schon gepostet?
Stück nach unten da gibts den download
echter Schmuh... sowas hätte ich  im 3.Semester hingekommen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Soso, die Dame will also Rechtssicherheit schaffen?
Wozu?
Das ist doch nur ein Vorwand für weitere Einschränkungen!
Vermutlich ist die Dame Veganer und sucht nach Möglichkeiten die Tiernutzer zu tyrannisieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Soso, die Dame will also Rechtssicherheit schaffen?
> Wozu?
> Das ist doch nur ein Vorwand für weitere Einschränkungen!
> Vermutlich ist die Dame Veganer und sucht nach Möglichkeiten die Tiernutzer zu tyrannisieren.



Völlig egal, was die Dame antreibt. Sie ist Richterin am Landesgericht und damit an einem nicht ganz kurzen Machthebel. Und ich weiß aus Gesprächen mit Richtern, dass sie auf dieser Ebene mit der Meinung nicht allein dasteht.

 Ich erinnere mich an Kommentare hier im Board zu Verurteilungen von C&R-Anglern a la "Was soll man vom Amtsgericht erwarten. Die haben keinen Durchblick. Hätte die nächste Instanz kassiert."

 Ich war da schon immer skeptisch. 

 Und was macht der Verband? #u


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Völlig egal, was die Dame antreibt. Sie ist Richterin am Landesgericht und damit an einem nicht ganz kurzen Machthebel. Und ich weiß aus Gesprächen mit Richtern, dass sie auf dieser Ebene mit der Meinung nicht allein dasteht.



Nun ist eine Position in einem Landesgericht aber auch kein Platz an einem sonderlich langen Machthebel, es ist nämlich, wie der Name schon sagt, nur ein Landesgericht, dazu kommt, daß der verortete "Machthebel", an dem ein Mitglied der Landesjudikative vermeintlich sitzt, per se erst einmal überhaupt nicht im Bereich der Legislative anzusetzen hat, wie die Realität dann schlußendlich aussieht, man wird sehen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nun ist eine Position in einem Landesgericht aber auch kein Platz an einem sonderlich langen Machthebel, es ist nämlich, wie der Name schon sagt, nur ein Landesgericht, dazu kommt, daß der verortete "Machthebel", an dem ein Mitglied der Landesjudikative vermeintlich sitzt, per se erst einmal überhaupt nicht im Bereich der Legislative anzusetzen hat, wie die Realität dann schlußendlich aussieht, man wird sehen....



Wenn 7 Landesrichter ( diese Zahl wurde mir privat genannt) sich mit solch einem Vorstoß an die zuständigen Behörden der EU wenden wollen, wird das Gehör finden. 

Ich glaube (und hoffe), dass sich für solchen Unfug keine Mehrheit findet, aber allein dass Landesrichter sich berufen fühlen, hier obskure Tierrechte vertreten zu müssen, gibt mir zu denken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Mir auch. Obskures gemüsetalibanisches Gedankengut ohne fundierte wissenschaftliche Grundlage hat in der Justiz mal überhaupt gar nichts verloren.

Die Justiz hat neutral zu sein und nicht ideologisch in irgendeiner Richtung angehaucht.

Das Problem ist IMO nicht, dass besagte Dame konkret an irgendeinem Machthebel sitzen könnte - sondern dass solcherlei Leute solcherlei Gedankengut in ihren Kreisen salonfähig machen könnten.

Bekennende Veganer, Tierrechtler usw. gehören IMO sofort aus dem Justizapparat entfernt.

Denn die sind sozusagen befangen und werden in Grauzonen bzw. bei unsicheren Fällen, die vom Ermessensspielraum des Richters abhängen, immer im Sinne ihrer Ideologie entscheiden.

Und das kann ja mal wohl gar nicht sein - denn da ist das Urteil aufgrund persönlicher Geschmäcker dann von vorn herein gefällt. Kein Bock auf gutmenschenmotivierte Schauprozesse, bei denen Tiere über Menschen gestellt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Gut erkannt, mal sehen, wann das Verbandler auch merken...

Dass es eben NICHT um den Setzkescher als solches geht!!

Sondern gegen Angler und das Angeln GRUNDSÄTZLICH als solches!!

Und wann die Verbandler dann anfangen, auch mal zu handeln..

Wahrscheinlich wollen sies aber in dem Fall hier machen, wie bei PETA auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------



## Sharpo (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Auf jeden Fall könnte dieser Bericht bei zukünftigen Gerichtsverhandlungen Einfluss nehmen.

Dieses Fachjournal wird bestimmt nicht von Bäckern gelesen sondern von juristischen Personen.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn 7 Landesrichter ( diese Zahl wurde mir privat genannt) sich mit solch einem Vorstoß an die zuständigen Behörden der EU wenden wollen, wird das Gehör finden.
> 
> Ich glaube (und hoffe), dass sich für solchen Unfug keine Mehrheit findet, aber allein dass Landesrichter sich berufen fühlen, hier obskure Tierrechte vertreten zu müssen, gibt mir zu denken.



Da bin ich voll bei dir. Wehret den Anfängen. Aber bis das unser BV checkt, was sich da im Untergrund anbahnt, ist die Lawine nicht mehr zu stoppen. Hoffentlich sind in den LV noch ein paar wach!;+
Pirschhirsch, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wehret den Anfängen. Aber bis das unser BV checkt, was sich da im Untergrund anbahnt, ist die Lawine nicht mehr zu stoppen.



Lach....

Haste mal die Quellenangaben zu Ihrem Pamphlet gelesen ?
Da steht unter anderem der Name Drosse´.

Die Anfänge wurden schon vor langer Zeit vom VDSF gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Jaja, die Geister die man rief.
Aber grosses kopfschütteln wenn das AB mal beim Finanzamt nachfragen möchte bezüglich Gemeinnützigkeit vs. Hegefischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Nach meinen Infos kam der Aufsatz der Richterin inzwischen beim Präsidium des DAFV an .

Mit der Frage, ob man da nicht was machen sollte - auch unter dem Aspekt, dass diese Argumentation des Schreibens das Angeln als solches gefährdet, nicht wegen der Setzkeschergeschichte als solcher.

Ob und wie die da reagieren werden, ob das der Rest des DAFV-Präsidiums auch als so gefährlich ansieht und  ob und wie man handeln wird, wird man sehen....


----------



## gründler (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Da uns der Setzkescher die letzten Jahre nur Probleme gemacht hat,werden einige in Amt stehende sowie etliche Angler/Vereine es befürworten das es ein Verbot gibt.
Damit endlich eine "Grauzone" mehr verschwindet und so mehr Rechtssicherheit für die Angler geschaffen werde.


Das es an das Angeln und auch an die Jagd an sich geht und man auf lange Sicht Angeln/Jagd verbieten will verstehen leider nur zu wenige.

Salamitaktik!


#h


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



gründler schrieb:


> Da uns der Setzkescher die letzten Jahre nur Probleme gemacht hat,werden einige in Amt stehende sowie etliche Angler/Vereine es befürworten das es ein Verbot gibt.
> Damit endlich eine "Grauzone" mehr verschwindet und so mehr Rechtssicherheit für die Angler geschaffen werde.
> 
> 
> ...




Jagdfreie Zonen gibt es ja bereits.
In Bayern seit 2013?

NRW hat nun auch eine und ca. 150 Anträge auf dem Schreibtisch liegen.

Rechtssicher wäre es das Angeln zu verbieten.  :vik:  

Ich fordere Freiheit für das Meerschweinchen! 
Raus aus den Kinderzimmern!


----------



## kati48268 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Haste mal die Quellenangaben zu Ihrem Pamphlet gelesen ?
> Da steht unter anderem der Name Drosse´.


Lebt der eigentlich noch?
Oder sind nur seine Hinterlassenschaften nicht tot zu kriegen? :r


----------



## zokker (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



gründler schrieb:


> Da uns der Setzkescher die letzten Jahre nur Probleme gemacht hat,werden einige in Amt stehende sowie etliche Angler/Vereine es befürworten das es ein Verbot gibt.
> Damit endlich eine "Grauzone" mehr verschwindet und so mehr Rechtssicherheit für die Angler geschaffen werde.
> #h



Ich wäre auch dafür, angeln mit köderfischen, haken mit widerhaken, drillingshaken, angeln ohne stahlvorfach usw generell zu verbieten. Wegen den problemen und der grauzone ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lebt der eigentlich noch?
> Oder sind nur seine Hinterlassenschaften nicht tot zu kriegen? :r



Nein, der ist schon lange verstorben. Aber solche Sachen überleben den Verfasser meist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



gründler schrieb:


> Da uns der Setzkescher die letzten Jahre nur Probleme gemacht hat,werden einige in Amt stehende sowie etliche Angler/Vereine es befürworten das es ein Verbot gibt.
> Damit endlich eine "Grauzone" mehr verschwindet und so mehr Rechtssicherheit für die Angler geschaffen werde.
> 
> 
> ...





zokker schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dafür, angeln mit köderfischen, haken mit widerhaken, drillingshaken, angeln ohne stahlvorfach usw generell zu verbieten. Wegen den problemen und der grauzone ....





Solltet ihr im DAFV organisiert sein, habt ihr mit euren o. g. Wünschen dann wohl genau den richtigen Verband gewählt und finanziert den auch brav...

Glückwunsch ;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Was denn immer für ne "Rechtssicherheit"?
Mit Sicherheit verboten oder wie?

Ich kann gut damit leben einen Setzkescher zu benutzen und die Fische, die am Angelabend wieder schwimmen dürfen weil es nicht genügend für eine Mahlzeit geworden sind, auch.


----------



## gründler (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Tut doch nicht so ^^
Die Rechtssicherheit die uns immer wieder erzählt wird.......die wir beim Angeln brauchen.Ist doch ganz logisch oder...... was die damit meinen........


|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Im Grunde ist die jetzige Situation doch schon rechtssicher.
Was nicht verboten ist erlaubt und gut ist es.
Man muss da keine Unklarheiten herbeireden,  die es zu klären gilt.

Sowas kann nur ideologischen Fehlzündern in den Sinn kommen, die ihre - natürlich nur selbstempfundene - "fortschrittliche Denkweise" mit aller Macht weitergeben wollen.
#q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist die jetzige Situation doch schon rechtssicher.



Wenn es mal so einfach wäre. Hier hat gerade jemand ein Verfahren am Hals, weil er eine 25cm-Brasse in einem "nur" 1,5m langem Setzkescher gehältert hat.

 Ein Passant hat die Entnahme beobachtet und ein Foto gemacht. Anzeige folgte.

 Mich wollte ein ganz Schlauer vorige Woche anzeigen, als er sah, dass ich ca. 100 Zwergwelse entnommen und abgeschlagen hatte. Hat was von Blutrausch gefaselt. Ich habe ihm die Gewässerordnung mit Entnahmepflicht vor die Nase gehalten und er meinte, dagegen würde er unverzüglich vorgehen. Als ich ihm was von Hege erklären wollte, meinte er, als ehemaliger Gymnasiallehrer für Biologie hätte er keine Belehrungen nötig. #q


----------



## XxBenexX (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ganz schlaue gibt es genug ...


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

In Bayern ist Setzkescher erlaubt, also was solls....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist die jetzige Situation doch schon rechtssicher.
> Was nicht verboten ist erlaubt und gut ist es.



Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.

Was nicht verboten ist, ist solange erlaubt, bis Dich jemand anzeigt und der Richter ein Urteil gegen Dich fällt.


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Was nicht verboten ist, ist solange erlaubt, bis Dich jemand anzeigt und der Richter ein Urteil gegen Dich fällt.



Das ist dann aber immer noch eine Fall zu Fall Entscheidung und kein grundsätzliches Verbot.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> In Bayern ist Setzkescher erlaubt, also was solls....



Aber die Entscheidung bzgl. der notwendigen Größe zur Hälterung des jeweiligen Fisches obliegt dem Angler, wenn dies nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist. Und darum geht es bei der Anzeige.

 Wenn du in einem Bundesland, in dem Setzkescherverbot gilt, mit Setzkescher erwischt wirst bzw. einen laut Landesgesetz zu kleinen Setzkescher einsetzt, ist dies erst mal "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (Verstoß gegen Landesrecht). Wäre es automatisch ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, so müsste der Einsatz in ganz Deutschland verboten sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber immer noch eine Fall zu Fall Entscheidung und kein grundsätzliches Verbot.



Eben, keine Rechtsicherheit. Die gibt es nur bei Verboten.
In so fern ist das streben nach Rechtsicherheit ein streben nach Verbot.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber immer noch eine Fall zu Fall Entscheidung und kein grundsätzliches Verbot.



Genau das sagt Ralle doch. Wenn von Fall zu Fall entschieden wird, herrscht eben keine Rechtsicherheit.

 Sicherheit bedeutet, dass die Situation eindeutig ist und keine Fallentscheidung benötigt.


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Wenn im Gesetzt aber explizit steht Setzkescher erlaubt, was ist daran dann nicht rechtssicher?

Man kann sich dann doch nur an der Größe und Geräumigkeit und dem Knotenfreien Netz stören...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eben, keine Rechtsicherheit. Die gibt es nur bei Verboten.
> In so fern ist das streben nach Rechtsicherheit ein streben nach Verbot.



Das kann man so generell wiederum auch nicht sagen. 

 Beispiel:
 Die Aussage "Gefangene untermaßige, nicht lebensfähige Fische sind zu entnehmen, mit entsprechendem Kommentar in das Fangbuch einzutragen und sinnvoll zu verwerten." schafft Rechtsicherheit durch eine Festlegung, nicht durch ein Verbot.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Man kann sich dann doch nur an der Größe und Geräumigkeit und dem Knotenfreien Netz stören...



 Und genau darum geht's doch bei den meisten Anzeigen. Zusätzlich kommt noch der Zeitraum der Hälterung dazu. Auch deshalb gab's schon Anzeigen.


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Wenn im Gesetzt aber explizit steht Setzkescher erlaubt, was ist daran dann nicht rechtssicher?
> 
> Man kann sich dann doch nur an der Größe und Geräumigkeit und dem Knotenfreien Netz stören...




Wird so aber nicht darin stehen.
Unsere Gesetzgebung funktioniert anders. Im Gesetz stehen Verbote.
Es wäre zu kompliziert ins Gesetz zu Schreiben was alles erlaubt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Wenn im Gesetzt aber explizit steht Setzkescher erlaubt, was ist daran dann nicht rechtssicher?


Deswegen will die Richterin ja das Bundesgesetz verschärfen, dass diese Unsitte (angeln insgesamt, Setzkescher als Anfang) endlich bundesweit verboten wird, wenns geht europaweit.

So dass das nachfolgend eben auch in ALLEN Bundesländern umgesetzt werden muss, und die nicht wie heute tierschutzwidrig handeln können, die Hunde...


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht's doch bei den meisten Anzeigen. Zusätzlich kommt noch der Zeitraum der Hälterung dazu. Auch deshalb gab's schon Anzeigen.




Und auf die Menge an Fisch im Setzkescher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Wenn im Gesetzt aber explizit steht Setzkescher erlaubt, was ist daran dann nicht rechtssicher?
> 
> Man kann sich dann doch nur an der Größe und Geräumigkeit und dem Knotenfreien Netz stören...



Der Setzkescher ist nur nach dem Fischereigesetz erlaubt, bzw. nicht verboten. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist dem Fischereigesetz übergeordnet. Deshalb kannst Du trotz Erlaubnis/Nichtverbot im Fischereigesetz, nach dem Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt werden.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann man so generell wiederum auch nicht sagen.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Die Aussage "Gefangene untermaßige, nicht lebensfähige Fische sind zu entnehmen, mit entsprechendem Kommentar in das Fangbuch einzutragen und sinnvoll zu verwerten." schafft Rechtsicherheit durch eine Festlegung, nicht durch ein Verbot.



Jau. Bis jemand kommt und Dich anzeigt, weil der Fisch doch noch lebensfähig war. Oder der behauptet, Du hättest gezielt auf die untermaßige Forelle im Bach geangelt. Der hat blöderweise auch noch zwei Zeugen, dass Du einen kaum verletzten, untermaßigen Fisch entnommen hast, resp. gezielt gefangen hast, um die Truhe voll zu bekommen. 

Sicher ist, dass nix sicher ist.


----------



## Jose (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

ist eben ein dialektisches problem:
es wird definiert was verboten ist, insofern rechtssicherheit.
zu folgern, was nicht verboten, sei erlaubt, ist kurzschlüssig.

nur das, was ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, bietet ebenfalls rechtssicherheit.

erlaubtes zu definieren ist aber nicht das anliegen der gesetzgebung.
wäre dann ja auch zu einfach zu erkennen, wie wenig mensch eigentlich darf.
so machen die es lieber so, sie erwecken den anschein der großen freiheit, die lediglich durch einige verbote eingeschränkt wird.

hält die leute ruhig und im glauben an "recht".

(nicht nur) deutschland in der nacht...


ein verbot europaweiter setzkäscher würd ich aber unterstützen :m


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Es kann jeder jeden wegen irgendwas anzeigen, so ist das nunmal. 
Bald wirds in Deutschland ählich wie in den USA ablaufen, viel fehlt nicht mehr.  
Das Volk besteht bald nur noch aus "Rechthabern", "Gutmenschen" und "Wichtigtuern".

Wenn der Richter sich aber an die Gesetzeslage hält, dann wird das Verfahren eingestellt, wenn im Vorfeld wegen zu geringen öffentlichem Interesse nicht bereits getan.

Soviel von mir, ich begrüße kein Setzkescherverbot, das es in Europa sowieso nicht geben wird, ausser natürlich bei uns....


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wird so aber nicht darin stehen.
> Unsere Gesetzgebung funktioniert anders. Im Gesetz stehen Verbote.
> Es wäre zu kompliziert ins Gesetz zu Schreiben was alles erlaubt ist.




*Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes
 (AVBayFiG)
 in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 10. Mai 2004*
*§ 20*

* Hältern gefangener Fische*

(1)  Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. 3 In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.
(2)  In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern nur  erlaubt, wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Sneep (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Hallo,

du kannst in diesem Fall sicher sein, dass du keine Ordnungswidrigkeit gem. LFischGesetz begehst.

Du kannst aber immer noch wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt werden.

Immer dann, wenn du den Setzkecher so einsetzt, dass die Fisch ohne vernüftigen Grund leiden.

Das kann der Einsatz in einem Fluss mit Schifffahrtsbetrieb sein oder ein völlig überbesetzter Setzkescher usw.

Wenn eine Anzeige erfolgt, wird der Richter den Einzelfall prüfen. Wie das ausgeht steht aber in den Sternen.
Rechtssicherheit sieht aber anders aus.

Wenn du einen Führerschein hast, darfst du mit dem Auto fahren. Wenn du  aber einen Radfahrer über den Haufen fährst, stehst du trotzdem vor dem  Richter.


sneeP


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Nur in den USA schert sich keiner um die Angler.
Wettfischen ist dort ein Volkssport. Wird mit hohen Geldpreisen ausgezeichnet.

Da kommt niemand auf die Idee ein Setzkescherverbot durchzusetzen.


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> *Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes
> (AVBayFiG)
> in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 10. Mai 2004*
> *§ 20*
> ...




Verordnung!!    Das ist kein Gesetz


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sicher ist, dass nix sicher ist.



Ja, ja, hast ja Recht. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Was nicht verboten ist, ist solange erlaubt, bis Dich jemand anzeigt und der Richter ein Urteil gegen Dich fällt.



Das ist hier ja schon fast ein Juraforum... 

Ich sehe das anders Ralle! Ein Urteil kann in der Regel nur gefällt werden, wenn Du nachweislich gegen geltendes Recht verstößt! Gibt es also kein Gesetz (inkl. aller Verordnungen, Erlasse etc.), gegen das Du verstößt, ist alles rechtmäßig und kann - in der Regel - durch keinen Richter in dieser Republik verurteil werden. 

Allerdings gibt es auch Ausnahmen und somit stimme ich Dir in wenigen Einzelfällen zu. Denn Gesetze - insbesondere der uns betreffende §17.2 TierSchG - sind teilweise sehr schwammig formuliert und so werden Einzelfälle mit Hilfe von Gutachtern bewertet. Das kann dann auch nach hinten losgehen.

Ja, es gibt sogar Beispiele, wo man sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegt und trotzdem verurteilt wird. Beispiel Autobahnen in unserem Land. Kein Tempolimit gemäß StVo, aber bei Unfällen über 130 Km/h meist Teilschuld. Nennt sich dann Gefährdungshaftung (Betriebshaftung) und beruft sich in diesen Fällen auf die "Autobahn Richtgeschwindigkeit Verordnung" (die gibt es wirklich...). 

Hmm, also müsste ich Dir jetzt doch zustimmen? |kopfkrat

Ach, lassen wir das. Ist ja ein Angelfischer ähhh Anglerforum und kein Juraforum :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach, lassen wir das. Ist ja ein Angelfischer ähhh* Anglerforum* und kein Juraforum :q



Haste aber grade noch die Kurve gekriegt ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja schon fast ein Juraforum...
> 
> Ich sehe das anders Ralle! Ein Urteil kann in der Regel nur gefällt werden, wenn Du nachweislich gegen geltendes Recht verstößt! Gibt es also kein Gesetz (inkl. aller Verordnungen, Erlasse etc.), gegen das Du verstößt, ist alles rechtmäßig und kann - in der Regel - durch keinen Richter in dieser Republik verurteil werden.
> 
> ...




Nein, das ist nämlich ein grosses Problem. Ausufernde Gesetz!
Weil der deutsche Beamte/ Bürger meint alles und jenes in Gesetzen festzuhalten statt auch mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einzuschalten.

Ganz doof gesagt, wenn nichts greift, greift das Grundgesetz.  
Und das ist dehnbar.

In dem Fall nun das Tierschutzgesetz. (Auch dehnbar)


----------



## Deep Down (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Also, was ich bisher als Auszug gelesen habe, reicht mir als belastbare juristische Grundlage nicht aus. Es ist nicht erkennbar, ob eine "weitverbreitete Meinung" tatsächlich eine solche ist und eine Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Meinungen findet offenbar nicht statt. Eine weitestgehende Benennung über 25 Jahre alten Quellen in den Fußnoten stellt sicher nicht den aktuellen Stand wissenschaftlicher Untersuchung oder der Rechtsprechung dar.
Die Verwendung der Begriffe "Wettangeln" wirkt befremdlich und Hälterung der Fische aus Gründen der Hege fehlt als Aufzählung in der Einleitung völlig. Unter diesen Annahmen bzw. Außerachtlassungen wesentlicher Sachverhalte ist die Auseinandersetzung bereits angreifbar! Erweckt diese Arbeit daher doch den Anschein, sich mit der Thematik nicht hinreichend auseinandergesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Unter diesen Annahmen bzw. Außerachtlassungen wesentlicher Sachverhalte ist die Auseinandersetzung bereits angreifbar!



Da hast Du Recht. Die Frage aber ist, ob im Ernstfall jemand angreift.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Manchmal ist es sinnvoll sich auf seine Schwerpunkte (Kunstfreiheit, Persönlichkeitsschutz) zu konzentrieren und andere Themen (Setzkescherverbot) denen zu überlassen, die sich damit auskennen...


----------



## Deep Down (24. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht. Die Frage aber ist, ob im Ernstfall jemand angreift.



Zweifelsohne! Als benennbare Quelle für "Meinungsmacher" durchaus geeignet!


----------



## Knispel (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

*Bremische Fischereigesetz*

*§ 19 Fischereirecht, Naturschutz und Tierschutz*

 (4)  Wettfischen, fischereiliche Veranstaltung mit Wettbewerbscharakter sowie  die Lebendhälterung gefangener Fische in Setzkeschern sind verboten.

In Niedersachsen ist er allerdings erlaubt, d.h. was du auf einer Seite der Weser machst, darfst du auf der anderen noch lange nicht ....
( Ich überlege gerade - es heißt ausdrücklich Setzkescher - was ist wenn ich z.B. den Karpfensack nehme, dass ist kein Setzkescher ? )


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Siehste Knispel, und das kann die Richterin nicht ab, dass es in Bremen schon vorbildlich schützerisch verboten wurde, während in NDS da gesetzgeberische, anglerfreundlichere Anarchie herrscht.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen will die Richterin ja das Bundesgesetz verschärfen, dass diese Unsitte (angeln insgesamt, Setzkescher als Anfang) endlich bundesweit verboten wird, wenns geht europaweit.
> 
> So dass das nachfolgend eben auch in ALLEN Bundesländern umgesetzt werden muss, und die nicht wie heute tierschutzwidrig handeln können, die Hunde...


Und wenn das in der BRD geschafft ist, muss ganz Europa dran glauben... Wenn das mit dem Setzkescher durch ist, geht's Stück für Stück an weitere Dinge, bis das Angeln endlich komplett abgeschafft ist..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also, was ich bisher als Auszug gelesen habe, reicht mir als belastbare juristische Grundlage nicht aus. Es ist nicht erkennbar, ob eine "weitverbreitete Meinung" tatsächlich eine solche ist und eine Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Meinungen findet offenbar nicht statt.


 
Genau dass ist hier wie immer das Problem, es wird nur ein kurzer Auszug des Artikels benutzt, um eine gewisse Provokation zu erzeugen und alle springen sofort darauf an...

Der Atikel hat nicht nur eine Überschrift und eine Interesse weckende Einleitung, sondern 4 1/2 Din A4 Seiten (klein geschrieben)

In dem Artikel beleuchtet sie ja alle Seiten, zum Inhalt und der Absätze:

1.) Ausgangslage: Ein schneller Fang und ein langes Ausharren der Fische

2.) Vorstellung der §§ 1 S.2, 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG

2.1 Unvereinbarkeit mit dem TierSchG

2.2 Verstoß gegen die §§ 1 S 2, 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG

2.3 Länger anhaltende Leiden durch Lebendhälterung in Setzkeschern

2.4 Wettkampf oder Frishchaltung als vernünftiger Grund nach § 1 S. 2 TierSchG

2.4.1 Legitimer Zweck

2.4.2 Geeignetheit

2.4.3 Erforderlichkeit

2.4.4 Angemessenheit

3.) Das "Für" des einsatzes von Setzkeschern: europaweite Praxis

3.1 Aufwendige Alternativen

3.2 Behördliche Duldung

3.3 Europaweiter Verbreitungsgrad

4.) Das "Wider" des Einsatzes von Setzkeschern: vermeidbare Schmerzzufügung

4.1 Keine Rechtsgrundlage für Setzkescher

4.2 Keine Zulässigkeit durch Duldung

4.3 Keine Begründung allein durch ökonomische Erwägungen

5. Fazit und abschließender Vorschlag

Und man wird sich wundern.... Aber in ihrem Fazit und Vorschlag hat sie mit keinem Wort ein bundesweites bzw. europaweites Verbot gefordert...|uhoh:

Sie hat festgestellt, dass das Hältern in Setzkeschern gegen geltendes Tierschutzrecht verstößt. Sie hat auch ausgeführt, das durch die bisherige behördliche Billigung ein Umdenken auf nationaler wie europäischer Ebene erschwert wird und das punktuelle Verbote nur begrenzte Wirkungen hätten, die eine Verlagerung auf andere Bundesländer zur Folge hätten.

Sie hat somit Handlungsbedarf zur Schaffung von Rechtssicherheit angezeigt, durch möglichst abgestimmte Gesetze und Verordnungen, die auch die Hegepflicht konkretisieren. Sie möchte eine bundesweit abgestimmte Verwaltungspraxis und das über eine europaweite Einigung nachgedacht wird. Sie möchte eine Rechtssetzungsinitiative zum Erlass einer der Materie regelnden Richtlinie auf ein europäisches Abkommen von Tierschutzorganisationen sowie Vertretern und Verbänden des Angelsportes.

Mehr nicht.

Das kann natürlich ein Verbot zur Folge haben, allerdings aber ganau so auch eine Legitimation zur Nutzung für einheitlich festgelegte Bedingungen. Und sie hat in ihren Ausführungen durchaus die Möglichkeit der Hälterung zur Frischhaltung für den Nahrungserwerb als vernünftigen Grund in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

ja, genau, dass sie gegen die aktuelle Wissenschaft Fischen ein Schmerz- und Leidempfinden zugesteht bzw. dies "feststellt", und nur dadurch zum Schluss kommt, dass dies in Deutschland gesetzwidrig wäre, und dass sie am Schluss schreibt, dass "dem Wohlergehen der Tiere als fühlende Wesen in vollem Umfang Rechnung zu tragen sei" und dafür eine europaweit einheitliche Regelung, "möglicherweise auf Initiative der Generaldirektion Gesundheit und Verbraucher der Europäischen Kommission" und eine "Rechtssetzungsinitiative seitens der EU-Kommission" fordert, spricht klar dafür, dass es ihr vor allem darum geht, den Gebrauch des Setzkeschers in Europa einheitlich zu legalisieren...

Und bezüglich des Frischhaltens hat sie klar deutlich gemacht, dass es "mildere" Formen gibt (Kühlboxen), die in ihren Augen den Setzkescher "zur Lebendkühlung" für diesen Zweck dann ausschliessen.

Und sie schreibt ebenso klar und eindeutig, dass die "bisherige Billigung des Setzkeschers ein Umdenken erschwere" und sich bislang bei "Betroffenen noch nicht allgemein durchgesetzt hätte, es könne sich dabei um Tierquälerei handeln" ....

Wahrscheinlich werden auch ein paar DAFV-Claqeuere dem allem noch zujubeln, dass endlich diese Anarchie aufhört und Angeln vollends verboten wird.....

Stellt am besten die Richterin als Justitiarin des DAFV ein...................


----------



## zokker (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden auch ein paar DAFV-Claqeuere dem allem noch zujubeln, dass endlich diese Anarchie aufhört und Angeln vollends verboten wird.....
> 
> Stellt am besten die Richterin als Justitiarin des DAFV ein...................



Da brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen, nachher beschäftigen sich die vielen Hobbylosen noch mit Politik, und das will doch keiner, nicht war.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich ein Verbot zur Folge haben, allerdings aber ganau so auch eine Legitimation zur Nutzung für einheitlich festgelegte Bedingungen. Und sie hat in ihren Ausführungen durchaus die Möglichkeit der Hälterung zur Frischhaltung für den Nahrungserwerb als vernünftigen Grund in Betracht gezogen.



Mal ein *metaphorisches* Beispiel aus der Natur.

Es gibt Tiere, die nehmen die Kothaufen anderer auseinander, um darin noch ein nahrhaftes Körnchen zu finden. 

Manchmal gelingt das auch und diese Tiere würden, wenn sie könnten, dem Haufenproduzenten huldigen, weil er ihnen ein bisschen Nahrung verschafft hat.

Was diese Tiere nicht verstehen ist, dass sie im Grunde Kot fressen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal ein *metaphorisches* Beispiel aus der Natur.
> 
> Es gibt Tiere, die nehmen die Kothaufen anderer auseinander, um darin noch ein nahrhaftes Körnchen zu finden.
> 
> ...



Besser kann man das nicht beschreiben- einfach nur hammergeil! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Mir gefällt die gewählte Wortwahl, mit der ich mich, zugegeben, bei emotionaler Erregung, manchmal schwer tue.........
;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bezüglich des Frischhaltens hat sie klar deutlich gemacht, dass es "mildere" Formen gibt (*Kühlboxen*), die in ihren Augen den Setzkescher "zur Lebendkühlung" für diesen Zweck dann ausschliessen.




Stutzig macht mich bei dieser Denkensweise immer, dass dem Tod der Chance auf Leben Vorzug gegeben wird.

Ein Fisch im Setzkescher lebt noch und kann am Ende des Angeltages zurückgesetzt werden wenn es für eine Mahlzeit nicht reicht!

Diese selbsternannten "Moralvorbilder" bemerken nichtmal dass sie Tiere töten lassen wollen, die unter Umständen auch weiterleben können.

Der Tod ist doch nicht besser als ein bissl Stress.
Dann müsste doch jeder Nachtschicht-, Fließband- oder anderweitig unter Stress stehende Arbeiter hingerichtet werden. Die empfinden nämlich tatsächlich ersparenswerten Stress/Schmerz, Leid.
Das weiß jeder Mensch aus Erfahrung, während es beim Tier resp. Fisch nur unterstellt wird.

Müssten wir, wenn dieser Denkweise zukünftig folgen wollen, nicht auch Menschen - die erwiesenermaßen Leid/Stress/Schmerz empfinden können - zugestehen was wir Tieren dann zugestehen(bzw. für richtig halten)und sie ebenfalls erlösen von dem Märtyrium???

Wir Menschen werden bis zu den Knien im Blut stehen wenn wir dieser neuen Moral folgen denn Stress/Leid/Schmerz sind Empfindungen des Lebens die sich nunmal nicht ausschließen lassen!

Verbogene neue Welt !


----------



## Sharpo (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Die Rhetorik in dem Bericht zeigt deutlich ein Verbot auf.

Verstehe nicht wie man daraus eine europaweite Erlaubnis ablesen kann.


----------



## Matthias_R (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Fisch im Setzkescher lebt noch und kann am Ende des Angeltages zurückgesetzt werden wenn es für eine Mahlzeit nicht reicht!
> 
> ...


Genau DAS ist zumindes in Brandenburg verboten.
Fischereiverordnung §11, Abs 4.
http://www.bravors.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=land_bb_bravors_01.c.15883.de
Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich würde es ja wie Du machen. Wenn es am Ende für reicht, mitnehmen, wenn nicht, zurück.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Schwachsinnige Verbote - erdacht von praxisfernen Bürostuhlakrobaten und Aktenjongleuren - haben wir in DE wahrlich mehr als gut tut!|evil:



PS: Machen tut es aber jeder Normaldenkende sowieso wie beschrieben.


----------



## labralehn (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Wenn Fische im Setzkescher Stress erleiden, was ist dann mit den Fischen, die in Platiktüten verkauft werden, als Teich- oder Aquariumsbesatz?


----------



## gründler (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Also googel findet da genug,von erlaubt bis verboten..anzeigen..verfahren...etc.

http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pdf/laves.pdf

http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html

http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/index.php?id=56&type=98


Man könnte Bücher drüber schreiben.....


Wurde dieser "Aufsatz" auch ins Ausland an C.I.P.S. etc. weitergeleitet??? Oder nur an unsere Deutschen Verbände???

Würd mich mal inter.was die Engländer Holländer Franzosen Italiener Spanier..usw.dazu sagen.
|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Das kann man auf das komplette Hältern ausweiten.
Ob Netz, Eimer, Fass etc.
Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## labralehn (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ok, die Folge wäre doch dann, daß man keine lebenden Fische mehr verkaufen darf. Da der Käufer diese ja nicht mehr hältern darf. 
Das wird ein Aufstand geben. :q


----------



## GreyShade (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Am Ende wird ein künstlich angelegter Vereins-/Bagger-/etc-See auch noch als Hältern angesehen!?


Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

halbwegs OT:

Du Neandertaler sollst dir deine Fischmahlzeit im Supermarkt kaufen; geprüfte, saubere Marken-Convenience-Ware mit Ökosiegel, aus weltweiter Konzern-Fischerei.

Und aus dem Baggersee macht man ein Naherholungsgebiet mit DLRG-überwachtem Familienbadestrand, gendergerechten 3fachen Umkleiden, TÜV geprüfter & optimierter Wasserqualität und Barfusspfad drumherum.

Nicht direkt drumherum natürlich, da kommt eine zugewucherte Naturschutzecke von der du Abstand hälst, aber das zeigt dir der Zaun.

Eintritt 4€, Parken 5, Fish'n'Chips an der Seebude 2,99.
Für 3 weitere Tacken kommst auch auf den Castingplatz nebenan und kannst dem Wettbewerb der Sportangler frönen.
Reicht dir nicht, du willst auch noch Natur?
Dann latsch auf dem Barfusspfad, dort stehen Lehrtafeln. Da triffst du dann vermutlich auch die Richterin.

Mann, bist du Retro #d

OT wieder aus.


----------



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



gründler schrieb:


> Also googel findet da genug,von erlaubt bis verboten..anzeigen..verfahren...etc.
> 
> http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pdf/laves.pdf
> 
> ...



.... Die spinnen die Deutschen....
Und falls das europaweit durchgesetzt wird dürfen nie mehr im Ausland Angel


----------



## Stipper-Steve (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ich hab schon selbst erlebt, wie eimerweise Weißfische wegen Setzkescherverbot im Wald vergraben werden. Das macht natürlich Sinn und ist auch für die Fische am besten...#d


----------



## Knispel (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Stipper-Steve schrieb:


> Ich hab schon selbst erlebt, wie eimerweise Weißfische wegen Setzkescherverbot im Wald vergraben werden. Das macht natürlich Sinn und ist auch für die Fische am besten...#d



Dabei sollen die sich nicht erwischen lassen, dass könnte u.U. als Umweltverschmutzung ausgelegt werden und teuer werden ! Tierkadaver gehören in die Tierkörperentsorgung / Verwertung - zu Wettfischzeiten einfach "Abdeckerei" genannt |znaika:  ....


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Vorallem muesste so mancher fisch dann eigentlich auf die sondermuelldeponie  bei dem hohe  anteil an giftstoffen.


----------



## Deep Down (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Hier mal das Urteil nebst Bezug auf das Gutachten Schreckenbach, wonach sich die werte Zivilrichterin demnach in ihren Ausführungen sogar meint über gutachterliche Feststellungen hinwegsetzen zu können und aufgrund eigener (?) Wertung nicht etwa nur länger andaurernde Leiden, sondern sogleich erhebliche Schmerzen und Panikstimmung bei den Fischen anzunehmen!

Wer die Auffassung vertritt, dass Sachverhalte derart verbiegt  und mal eben durch eigene Wertungen ersetzt werden können, der mag dem Inhalt der Lektüre zustimmen!


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Stipper-Steve schrieb:


> Ich hab schon selbst erlebt, wie eimerweise Weißfische wegen Setzkescherverbot im Wald vergraben werden. Das macht natürlich Sinn und ist auch für die Fische am besten...#d


Eine irrige Annahme, dass das ein Ziel von Setzkeschergegnern ist.

Es soll geangelt & entnommen werden, bis der _Bedarf_ gedeckt ist, und danach ist das Angeln _einzustellen_.
_
Das_ ist die Konsequenz aus Hälterungsverboten und kommt als logische Schlussfolgerung raus, wenn man die Politik des 
_Angeln = Nahrungsbeschaffung; sonst gibt es keinen "vernünftigen Grund nach TierSchG"_
bis zum Ende konsequent durch zieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es soll geangelt & entnommen werden, bis der _Bedarf_ gedeckt ist, und danach ist das Angeln _einzustellen_.



Und genau da kommt der Setzkescher ins Spiel. Der stellt nämlich eine Chance aufs Weiterleben für die gefangenen Fische dar. Wie ich schon zwei Seiten weiter vorn schrieb:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stutzig macht mich bei dieser  Denkensweise immer, dass dem Tod der Chance auf Leben Vorzug gegeben  wird.
> 
> Ein Fisch im Setzkescher lebt noch und kann am Ende des Angeltages zurückgesetzt werden wenn es für eine Mahlzeit nicht reicht!
> 
> Diese selbsternannten "Moralvorbilder" bemerken nichtmal dass sie Tiere  töten lassen wollen, die unter Umständen auch weiterleben  können.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Fisch im Setzkescher lebt noch und kann am Ende des Angeltages zurückgesetzt werden wenn es für eine Mahlzeit nicht reicht!


Falsch gedacht, in der Logik der Vertreter, die das TierschG konsequent streng auslegen wollen:

Du darfst ohne Verwertungsabsicht nicht angeln gehen, hast alles, was nicht irgendwie geschont ist, zu verwerten und wenn dein Bedarf gedeckt ist, ist Schluss mit Angeln.
Wenn's für 'ne Mahlzeit zu wenig ist, frier ihn ein und fang bei Bedarf später was dazu.
Die Wahl, nehm ich den mit oder nicht, hast du gar nicht zu treffen.

Aus dieser Zwickmühle, wie scharf oder locker legt man das TierSchG aus, kommen wir nur raus, wenn
a) Fische bei den Wirbeltieren, für die §1 gilt, ausgenommen werden
b) das Angeln selbst (und nicht das Fische fressen) als "vernünftiger Grund" anerkannt wird
c) Angelei nicht unter "Schmerzen, Leid & Schäden" fällt

Das geht jetzt augenscheinlich über das Thread-Thema hinaus, aber das Verbot von Setzkeschern, bzw. Hälterung allgemein, ist nur ein Schritt in Richtung strengste Gesetzesauslegung mit o.g. Konsequenzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du darfst ohne Verwertungsabsicht nicht angeln gehen


Selbst wenn ich mit Verwertungsabsicht angeln gehe, heißt das noch nicht dass ich etwas fange.

Wenns für ne Mahlzeit nicht reicht kann mir auch keiner vorschreiben Fische zu fressen, die schonmal gefroren waren(es gibt auch Leute die fressen kein Schwein, Rind oder Katze).
Das ist ein Eingriff in meine Persönlickeitsrechte.

Dann bleibt mir nur die Fische zu entsorgen wenn sich die Zubereitung nicht lohnt, da ich nur frischen Fisch verwerten kann.

Ohne Setzkescher ist er nutzlos getötet worden und mit Setzkescher kann er noch leben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Seit wann gibt es die Pflicht, eine Gefriertruhe oder Gefrierschrank zu 
besitzen ?


----------



## Honeyball (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Andi, dass Du recht hast, steht ja unter uns Anglern auch gar nicht in Frage.
Problem ist nur, dass wir in diesem Land immer weniger das Recht bekommen zu angeln, und schon gar nicht, nur um des Angelns willen.

Die ganzen Ökoterroristen unter dem Deckmantel "Naturschutzorganisationen" haben längst erkannt, dass wir als Angler das weitaus leichtere Opfer sind, auf das sie sich stürzen können. Und genau das machen sie jetzt mit aller Gewalt und wo sie nur können. Da es in ihren Reihen auch Personen aus der Judikative gibt, nutzen sie diese als Lobbyisten schamlos aus, um weiter schlecht Wetter gegen uns Angler zu machen.

Und da der größte Teil unserer Verbandsfunktionärsschnarchtüten lieber den fetten Allerwertesten in die Sonne streckt, statt sich für das Angeln und die Belange der Angler auch öffentlich einzusetzen und sogar von sich aus eher den Ökofutzis nach dem Maul redet und sich damit gegen die Interessen der meisten Angler stellt, wird sich an dieser Situation auch nichts verbessern.

Da schließ ich mich der Pauschalbeurteilung von Thomas an, die für alle organisierten Angler in Deutschland gilt: Ihr habt sie gewählt, ihr könnt sie auch wieder abwählen, und wenn ihr mehrheitlich genau das wollt, was die machen (oder eben nicht machen), dann ist das demokratisch legitimiert und wird auch genau so bleiben, bzw. sich weiter verschlimmern.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohne Setzkescher ist er nutzlos getötet worden und mit Setzkescher kann er noch leben.


 
 nutzlos getötet ?
 = Straftat, weil du einem Wirbeltier sinnlos....

 Wenn Du vorsichtshalber für so etwas einen Setzkescher benötigst, ist es ja schon fast Vorsatz.


 Ich sehe es wie Kati48268, wenn die Begründung des Angelns die Nutzung bleibt, bleiben die Probleme.
 Nur wird die Rechtsprechung nicht freundlicher werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Hast recht Honey. Ich weiß auch gar nicht warum gerade ich mich so aufrege.
Ich wohne in einer ländlichen Gegend, wo fast jeder Hühner, Karnickel, Hund, Katze,Ente,Gans,Tauben undwasweißcihnichtnochallesfürViecher hat und die Menschen noch ganz entspannt mit Tieren, Natur und natürlich auch Anglern und anderen Naturnutzern umgehen.
Vmtl. ist es die Befürchtung, dass es hier auch mal so kommen könnte wie es im (ehemaligen) Westen und hauptsächlich in größeren Betonghettos(Städten) schon ist - wo alle Natur als weit weg ist aber unbedingt vor Menschen geschützt werden muss.|kopfkrat



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die ganzen Ökoterroristen


 haben wir hier noch nicht oder nur als belächelte Einzelexemplare und was schert es mich wenn in den Betonghettos wieder Leute, die ich nicht gewählt habe, unsinnige Vorschriften ausbrüten?
Ich richte mich nur nach meinem Gewissen und benutze den Setzkescher - ob nun erlaubt oder nicht - natürlich weiter.
Weil es für mich als Naturfreund und Tierfreund wichtig ist, den Fischen solange eine Chance auf Leben einzuräumen bis ich mich entschieden habe sie zu essen.
Vorher töte ich keinen Fisch(und auch kein Karnickel,Taube,Ente usw.).

Natürlich ist eine gewisse Verwertungsabsicht immer dabei aber in die Tat umgesetzt wird diese erst wenn alle Faktoren zusammenkommen.
Ich brauche 1. *Fisch *das kann beim angeln länger dauern und es müssen 2.(*Menge*) genügend für eine lohnenswerte Mahlzeit werden. 3. muss noch *Zeit* vorhanden sein um sie nach dem Fang zu verwerten.
Bis das erreicht ist, schwimmen sie im Setzkescher. Erreiche ich einen der Faktoren nicht, lasse ich die Fische wieder frei.

Alles andere ist und bleibt Schwachsinn!

Wir können von den sogenannten "Naturvölkern" lernen!
Die töten nur was sie auch wirklich essen und nicht aus "moralischen" Gründen!
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Damit ihr zukünftig nicht mehr nachdenken müsst, ob ihr "gut" sein wollt, will Frau Richterin eben alle in ganz Europa dazu durch Gesetzesänderungen zwingen..

Da braucht ihr euch dann keine Gedanken mehr machen, da kriegt ihr gesagt, was ihr mit welcher Motivation machen dürft  - oder eben nicht..

Und zuerst Setzkescher - nachfolgend Angeln an sich - ist eben "nicht gut"......

Diese Richterin müsste Justitiarin des DAFV werden, sie wird da sicher viele Mitstreiter finden......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> haben wir hier noch nicht oder nur als belächelte Einzelexemplare



Bete dafür, dass nicht das falsche "Einzelexemplar" in eure Gegend zieht. Meine Eltern wohnen in der Lausitz und in einen der Nachbarorte ist ein 66jähriger Rechtsanwalt aus Bonn gezogen. Er hat bisher innerhalb 3 Jahren 47 Anzeigen gegen Alteingesessene wegen Verstoßes gegen alle mögliche Vorschriften gestellt. 
 Und die Behörden rollen ihm auch noch den Teppich aus und verbreiten in der Lokalzeitung Statements a la "Bürger haben nicht nur das Recht, sondern die Pflicht auf Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu achten".


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bete dafür, dass nicht das falsche "Einzelexemplar" in eure Gegend zieht. Meine Eltern wohnen in der Lausitz und in einen der Nachbarorte ist ein 66jähriger Rechtsanwalt aus Bonn gezogen. Er hat bisher innerhalb 3 Jahren 47 Anzeigen gegen Alteingesessene wegen Verstoßes gegen alle mögliche Vorschriften gestellt. .



So einen musst du rausmobben mit Hilfe des ländlich oft noch funtionierenden Zusammenhaltes unter den Menschen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schwachsinn ...moralischen Gründen


Andy, du denkst hier anderen Kategoien. 
Was hat deine Auffassung von Sinn & Moral mit dem Gesetz zu tun?

Ziel von Gesetzgebung ist u.a. die Regeln, die sich aus Moral & Sinn ergeben, nicht der individuellen Auslegung zu überlassen, sondern für alle klar zu definieren ...mit Schwund auf der Ebene der Einzelnen.
Ein Bürger, der selbst entscheidet, ist nicht gewünscht.

Und in welche Richtung der Regulierungs-Zug in Sachen "Öko-Faschismus", "Gender-Wahn", "Sicherheit", "Tierschutz", etc. hinfährt, sehen wir täglich um 20:15 in der Tagesschau.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So einen musst du rausmobben mit Hilfe des ländlich oft noch funtionierenden Zusammenhaltes unter den Menschen.



Solche Typen ziehen meiner Meinung nach mit dem Vorsatz in ländliche Gegenden, den "Urmenschen" Manieren beizubringen. Die rauszumobben ist ganz schwer, weil sie sich auf einer Mission glauben.

 Schlimm finde ich dabei weniger das Verhalten der Sonderlinge, sondern den Zuspruch, den sie teil auch noch von den Behörden erhalten (die auch aus "dem Westen" zugewandert sind und schon lange davon träumen, mal so richtig aufzuräumen).

 Witz am Rande:
 Die Rechtschreibkontrolle im Internet Explorer markiert das Wort "rauszumobben" als Schreibfehler und bietet als korrigierte Version "auszubomben" an. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was hat deine Auffassung von Sinn & Moral mit dem Gesetz zu tun?



Beides basiert auf Moralvorstellungen.
Und meine sogar auf denen der Mehrheit.:m



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Witz am Rande:
> Die Rechtschreibkontrolle im Internet Explorer markiert das Wort  "rauszumobben" als Schreibfehler und bietet als korrigierte Version  "auszubomben" an. |supergri|supergri



Gar nicht so doof die RSK. Erweitert von selbst die möglichen Methoden.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Was mich so freut, ist die umgehende, juristisch-fachliche stichhaltige Antwort des DAFV auf das Schreiben dieser Richterin..

Da weiss man wenigstens, wofür organisierte Angelfischer Geld bezahlen....

Wenn so umgehend gehandelt wird, wenn auf Grund dieser Sichtweise und Darstellung von Juristen wie dieser Richterin das Angeln als solches gefährdet wird.

Klasse......................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich so freut, ist die umgehende, juristisch-fachliche stichhaltige Antwort des DAFV auf das Schreiben dieser Richterin..
> 
> Da weiss man wenigstens, wofür organisierte Angelfischer Geld bezahlen....
> 
> ...



Thomas postet direkt aus seinem Mittagsschlafs-Traum heraus. Was die Technik heutzutage nicht alles möglich macht. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mit Verwertungsabsicht angeln gehe, heißt das noch nicht dass ich etwas fange.
> 
> Wenns für ne Mahlzeit nicht reicht kann mir auch keiner vorschreiben Fische zu fressen, die schonmal gefroren waren(es gibt auch Leute die fressen kein Schwein, Rind oder Katze).
> Das ist ein Eingriff in meine Persönlickeitsrechte.
> ...



Was bist Du auch verfressen.
Auch wenn es nicht für Deine üblichen Portionen reichen sollte, kannst Du den Fisch verzehren...musst dann halt mit nem Butterbrot aufstocken.

:q

Da könnte ja dann jeder kommen.
50 Forellen reichen für ne Mahlzeit net.  lol


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ein oder zwei Fische sind zu wenig für ne Familie und zugucken lassen kannste keinen.....seelische Folter, Stress.....usw.

Bleibt nur zurücksetzen wenns nicht für alle reicht.
Oder natürlich töten und wegwerfen, wie von den Schreibtischtätern gefordert....

Ich setze dann doch lieber zurück und bin mir sicher im Interesse des Fisches gehandelt zu haben denn um den gehts ja schließlich.|rolleyes

PS: 50 Forellen würde ich mitnehmen wenn die GWO das zuließe.


----------



## Sharpo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein oder zwei Fische sind zu wenig für ne Familie und zugucken lassen kannste keinen.....seelische Folter, Stress.....usw.
> 
> Bleibt nur zurücksetzen wenns nicht für alle reicht.
> Oder natürlich töten und wegwerfen, wie von den Schreibtischtätern gefordert....
> ...



Der Rest Deiner Familie mag kein Fisch.   :q
Oder Du oder ein anderer muss verzichten. is halt dann so.
Scherz beiseite.

Das Mahlzeit Argument zählt nicht. Damiot kommste nicht durch.
Der Fisch kann verzehrt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Und ist vor allem komplett wurscht beim Thema Setzkescher - die Richterin machte klar, dass da Kühltaschen gehen und das Gesetz entsprechend geändert werden sollte..


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Fisch kann verzehrt werden.



Nicht von mir.
Ich könnte ihn der Richterin allerdings unfrei per Post zuschicken.:m
Überhaupt ist das eine gute Protestmethode, sollte sich da wirklich etwas tun.
Wenn die plötzlich hunderttausend gammelige Plötzen im Polsterumschlag bekommt.......
Kleiner Zettel mit drin:"Auf ihren Wunsch getötet. Deshalb schön aufessen um dem Verwertungzswang Genüge zu tun! "


----------



## Honeyball (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Zumindest ist das auch eine Art der sinnvollen Verwertung!!!!
Dürfte vor Gericht sogar Bestand haben :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Jo der alte Setzketscher
Der verfolgt uns schon so lange wie wir angeln 
damals hatten wir ihn alle zum stippen und dann sagten sie uns das rotauge kann nicht vor einem hechtangriff flüchten oder er klappt vorne um bitte nehmt einen stahlsetzkescher so war das mal vor ca. 40jahren
mfg nobbi


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Vielleicht noch ein paar Anmerkungen von mir zu dem Ding:

1.) Die Autorin ist nicht als Richterin tätig geworden, sondern eben als Fachautorin publizistisch. Das macht insofern einen Unterschied, als es sich eben bei den Thesen nicht um Rechtsprechung, sondern um Meinungsbildung handelt.
2.) Die Zeitschrift Natur und Recht ist alles andere als ein "Nischenblatt des Springer-Konzerns". Es ist eine der führenden Fachzeitschriften im Bereich Natur- und Umweltschutzrecht und genießt in Fachkreisen einen guten Ruf. Das gilt im übrigen für sehr viele der in der Wissenschaftssparte des Springer-Verlages publizierten Geschichten. Man sollte also die Relevanz des Artikels nicht unterschätzen.
3.) An der fachlichen Kompetenz des Artikels bestehen erhebliche Zweifel. Insbesondere fällt er inhaltlich wie methodisch hinter die Entwicklung der neueren Rechtsprechung zurück. Methodisch, weil er aktuelle fischereiwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse (z.B. Schreckenbach, Arlinghaus etc.) völlig unbeachtet lässt. Zudem wird der alte "anthropozentrische" Ansatz wiederholt, dass vom Unbehagen des Menschen auf dasselbe beim Fisch geschlossen wird. Sowohl Leiden, als auch Schäden werden behauptet, unterstellt, aber nicht nachgewiesen, quasi aus dem Tierschutzgesetz deduziert nach dem Motto: Fische müssen, wenn man sie überhaupt irgendwie "behandelt", automatisch dadurch leiden, weil es das Tierschutzgesetz gibt. Die juristische Fachliteratur, die immer und immer wieder zur Begründung herangezogen wird - es sind fast immer dieselben - ist veraltet und wissenschaftlich längst überholt. Die Leidensbegründung unterliegt bei der Autorin einem Zirkelschluss. 
4.) Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, dass die Autorin die Rechtswidrigkeit des Setzkeschereinsatzes nicht zweifelsfrei aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitet, sondern erst aus dem Grundgesetz (Art. 20a GG). Das kann man schon deswegen für verfehlt halten, weil Art. 20a lediglich eine Staatszielbestimmung ist und kein Abwehrrecht. Die dabei vorgenommene Verhältnismäßigkeitsprüfung fällt dann gelinde gesagt sehr eindimensional aus und könnte mit guten Gründen auch zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis führen. Das gilt umso mehr, als es ja immerhin um die Frage der Strafbarkeit (!!) des Setzkeschereinsatzes geht, wo besonders scharfe Anforderungen an die Verhältnismäßigkeitsprüfung zu stellen sind. Für eine europaweite Regelung fehlt es der EU - entgegen der Behauptung der Autorin - an einer Rechtssetzungsbefugnis.
5.) Der von der Autorin behauptete Handlungsbedarf kann im Bereich des von ihr zur Begründung herangeführten Wettangelns gar nicht bestehen, denn dieses ist bekanntlich bereits verboten. Wenn es verboten ist, jemanden zu erschießen, wozu dann noch ein Verbot, die Pistole zu munitionieren? Bleibt lediglich der Bereich des Frischhaltens als Begründung für eine Verschärfung übrig. Die dort von der Autorin aufgezeigten "Alternativen" sind lebensfremd und absolut praxisuntauglich. Auf sie wird nicht aus "ökonomischen" Gründen verzichtet, wie sie behauptet (die meisten Angler dürften Kühlboxen haben), sondern weil viele Angelmethoden das Mitführen von Kühlboxen unmöglich machen (Pirsch-, Wanderangeln, Fliegenfischen etc.). Offenbar geht die Autorin davon aus, dass Angler grundsätzlich mit einem Auto bis an die Angelstelle fahren und die Kühlbox dann an die Autobatterie anschließen. Angler, die das machen, werden dann auch die Kühlbox dem Setzkescher vorziehen. Mangels echter Alternativen ist dann auch die rechtliche Verhältnismäßigkeitsprüfung der Autorin schlicht falsch.
6.) Gleichwohl wird der Artikel in Fachkreisen seine Wirkung nicht verfehlen. Längst nicht jeder Jurist ist praktizierender Angler. Deswegen wäre es wichtig, an geeigneter Stelle eine Gegenposition zu veröffentlichen. Nicht nur in "Natur und Recht", sondern eben auch offiziell durch die Angelfischerei. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob der DAFV dazu derzeit bereit und in der Lage wäre; seine Aufgabe wäre es allemal. Vielleicht wird Prof. Arlinghaus zu dem Artikel Stellung nehmen und der DAFV - wo man ja praktisch denkt - dann dessen Stellungnahme auf der eigenen Homepage verlinken.

 Das eigentliche Problem aber sehe ich in dem Tunnelblick, der hier einmal wieder zelebriert wird. Während die Berufsfischerei tagtäglich Fische quält, indem sie Stellnetze aufstellt und diese tagelang nicht leert, riesige Fangnetze benutzt, in denen Fische und Beifang langsam zerquetscht werden, ist für die Autorin bereits "ein kurzzeitiger" Aufenthalt in einem Setzkescher ein Grund, die Strafjustiz auf den Plan zu rufen und die staatliche Regelungswut anzuheizen. Dabei übersieht sie völlig, dass der Setzkescher heute im Vergleich zu früher viel seltener benutzt wird und sich die Angelfischerei längst Regeln selbstauferlegt hat, die zu einem auf das notwendige Maß beschränkten Einsatz von besonders schonenden Setzkeschern verpflichten, wo dieses nicht bereits durch die - von der Autorin gänzlich außer Betracht  gelassenen - Fischereirechte der Länder geschehen ist. Der Setzkescher ist offenbar das größte Problem für unsere Fische. Hier zeigt sich erneut, wie der tierindividuelle Schutzansatz des Tierschutzgesetzes bei seiner Anwendung auf Schwarmtiere zu Fehlinterpretationen führt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Europaweites Setzkescherverbot*

Ein sehr gelungenes und kompetentes Statement, welches die Verbände schon als Vorlage benutzen könnten. #6

Ein bisschen aufpassen muss man aber bezüglich der Argumentation hinsichtlich der Zumutbarkeit der Benutzung alternativer Frischhaltemethoden. So werden die zitierten Fliegenfischer oder Spinnfischer wohl kaum einen Setzkescher benutzen, da sie mobil fischen. Der Setzkescher hat nur Relevanz beim Ansitzangler.

Interessant ist auch ein Vergleich zu den lt. Tierschutz rechtmäßigen Hälterungsbedingungen von Speisefischen in der Gastronomie. 

s.1.) Nutztiere / Speisefische


http://www.tierschutz-tvt.de/merkblaetter.html


Insbesondere hinsichtlich Wasserqualität und Besatzdichte haben es die Fische in einem Setzkescher weitaus besser, als diejenigen in einem Hälterbecken der Gastronomie. 
Interessant wird das dadurch, dass in beiden Fällen der gleiche Zweck erfüllt werden soll (frischer Fisch), in der Gastronomie jedoch das einfrieren ohne weiteres als alternative Frischhaltemethode möglich wäre. 

Dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit folgend, ist der Einsatz eines Setzkeschers zur Frischhaltung von Fischen bei der Angelfischerei weitaus tierschutzgerechter und alternativ eingeschränkter, als das Hältern lebender Fische in der Gastronomie.


----------

